# Audi TT mk3 World Premiere teaser?



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

In February 12th.
Only 2 weeks...!!! 






It was announced on Audi Media TV  
http://audimedia.tv/


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Does that mean you can watch the launch live on this page?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you sure it's the new TT in there? Aren't Audi launching the new S1 around the same time? I'm not sure I could stand the suspense if I'm all rev'd up for the 12th and a little shopping car rolls out of the truck!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Regards
Ross


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

jokskilove said:


> Does that mean you can watch the launch live on this page?


YEEESSSSS


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> Are you sure it's the new TT in there? Aren't Audi launching the new S1 around the same time? I'm not sure I could stand the suspense if I'm all rev'd up for the 12th and a little shopping car rolls out of the truck!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Regards
> Ross


No, I'm not sure.
It could be Quattro, or S1... but I hope that it will the TT... 
Regards.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

kevin34 said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's the new TT in there? Aren't Audi launching the new S1 around the same time? I'm not sure I could stand the suspense if I'm all rev'd up for the 12th and a little shopping car rolls out of the truck!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Yeah, I hope it's the TT too, but would Audi want to dilute the presentation at Geneva motor show in March? Not sure!

I thought the Quattro was still just a concept car, are they actually putting it in to production?

Regards
Ross (If only I had a crystal ball!  )


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got a press pass to see the car being launched at Geneva - can't wait!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Excellent, I hope it is the MK3.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting... Ferrari presents the new California the same day ...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

omg! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like the S1 rather than TT Mk3:

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1039 ... e-s1-video


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

ColinH said:


> Looks like the S1 rather than TT Mk3:
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1039 ... e-s1-video


Ouch!
It seems you're right...


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

More here to support the S1 talk.. I'm still having issues with the S1 name..

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/s1/85 ... -s1-leaked









Does not equal


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

That car looks like a fun little monster - shame they've hobbled the engine to keep it below the S3.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

S1 Looks very similar to the Skoda Fabia albeit with a quattro drivetrain and higher powered engine. Bet it's great fun to drive as i was very pleased with the way a standard 1.4 drove when given it to use while mine was being fixed.


----------

